# Twenty years in prison for a Facebook post?



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

Anyone else see this? http://cms.fightforthefuture.org/teenager/



> After you read this kid's story, you'll think twice about what you post on Facebook. (And that's the problem.)
> *Meet Cameron D'Ambrosio.* He's 18 and lives in a small town outside Boston. He wants to be a rapper and calls himself "Cammy Dee" in his YouTube videos.
> 
> Oh, and he's been locked up without bail for weeks -- facing *terrorism* charges and 20 years in prison -- *all for something he posted on Facebook.*
> ...


Read the full article here: http://cms.fightforthefuture.org/teenager/


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

I can't stand rCRAP.

Whitehouse = criminal house of horrors, oh no doubt.

Where in the heck is the threat this kid made any threat?

F*ck the police.  First Amendment says I can pretty much - especially as an artist --- make fictional bad accounts of politics and corruption.  It isn't hate or threats, it is "art".

This is the new control grid.  Feed YouTUbe (Google) and Facebook your life and they'll tell you when to jump, how high and when you can't speak.  They'll mine all you use and profile you for the rest of your life.  Welcome to reality not even Orwell could have imagined.


----------



## Epidrive (May 21, 2013)

So where's this so called "freedom" nowadays?


----------



## Pmadd (May 21, 2013)

What has the United States devolved into?


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

The United States has been like this for many decades.

The media should know a lot better.  Lots of the reporting is done at about a third grade level.

While statutes may have a maximum sentence of 20 years, sentencing is based on many factors which determine the sentence.   Typically, someone facing such with no prior record as an adult is looking at probation to some minimum amount of physical detainment.

Every day in every newspaper you read these retarded stories from paid writers who rehash the same mass information and paint every accused person into being a serious threat to society based on the maximum of the statute.  Grr....


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 22, 2013)

And yet I always get funny looks when I tell people that I preferred the honesty of the CCCP.  <_<


----------



## Dillybob (May 22, 2013)

Wigger, nothing new here


----------



## TruvisT (May 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The United States has been like this for many decades.
> 
> The media should know a lot better.  Lots of the reporting is done at about a third grade level.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Die Hard 4. The quote where Matt mentions how the Media causes us to live in fear to buy stuff we don't need and to control us.


----------



## JDiggity (May 22, 2013)

I think this is just the boost the kid needs to help his music career.  Kanye will probably be offering the kid a contract because of it!


----------



## jarland (May 22, 2013)

"Article" says the the media is twisting the wording to make him look guilty of something that he isn't. Article then sensationalizes it by focusing on one potential outcome of a court battle that hasn't yet happened as though that's the relevant detail.

Internet being the internet, nothing unusual here. Wouldn't call anyone involved much of a "saint" here. Unfair as the situation may end up, it isn't over yet either.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 22, 2013)

No more freedom of speech?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 22, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> No more freedom of speech?


Not for the last 60 years, no. Wait, don't tell me you thought the whole "Bill of Rights" thing was serious?


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2013)

Indeed it looks like the media has twisted his words. The punishment given was really unexpected.

There are for sure people in prison right now for reasons that are much more worse than this. 

Seriously, in what form of harm did this guy cause to be given 20 years in prison?


----------



## JDiggity (May 22, 2013)

he will never be convicted of anything.

Second @Ivan that domain name Vpsnoob.me sounds like a wonderful domain name for articles and tutorials written just for vps noobs!


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

Facebook is not what it was built for, it was for socializing now it's just a death trap. I've signed the petition and shared it on that awful social networking site.


----------



## TommehM (May 22, 2013)

CubicWebs said:


> Facebook is not what it was built for, it was for socializing now it's just a death trap. I've signed the petition and shared it on that awful social networking site.


 

Same.


----------



## rds100 (May 22, 2013)

This must be a joke.

I mean here 25-30 years ago people could be sent to prison for telling jokes about the people in power... but this was in totally different times.

It seems the US is heading where we (in Eastern Europe) were 30 years ago?


----------

